# "Mix with the masters" worth it?



## Voider (May 15, 2021)

Are the videos really in depth so that they explain everything in detail from the very beginning of the process until the finish and you really take a lot out from it, or is it more "_Look over my shoulder how I roughly mix_" and more of a philosophy-sharing approach?

I am pretty happy with my mixes and I think they sound well, so I am not aiming at the very beginner basics, but more at bringing everything to the next, really professional level.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 15, 2021)

I think ive looked at the site about 100 times now, it's so bare bones for people who don't produce pop/hiphop/rock. 

bless alan - but he's basically the only real contributor on there...
Myerson - ~6 hrs of content
Murphy - like 20-30 mins of short 2-3 minute clips
Powell - 1 hour and a half breakdown of 1 HTTYD track
Zimmer - 1 hour class on scoring for film

How much of that matters to bedroom composers? How many of us run external clocks - mix in 7.1, or mic up orchestras?

Mix with the masters seems amazing for people who focus on more generic music productions rather than orchestral work.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 15, 2021)

Yes, it's worth it. I certainly learned more from MWTM than from my 2 music degrees. Yes, most of them are very beginning to end going through every element in a mix and why they did what they did. Having said that, some of the engineers do a better job than others. Plenty of them I didn't bother watching after starting a few videos. 

It's not really for beginners like other services such as Puremix (I cancelled my subscription after 1 week since it was useless for me). 

Having said all of that, many of them are very gear focused. It's important to ignore that and see how to apply those concepts based on what you already have.


----------



## Drundfunk (May 15, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Yes, it's worth it. I certainly learned more from MWTM than from my 2 music degrees. Yes, most of them are very beginning to end going through every element in a mix and why they did what they did. Having said that, some of the engineers do a better job than others. Plenty of them I didn't bother watching after starting a few videos.
> 
> It's not really for beginners like other services such as Puremix (I cancelled my subscription after 1 week since it was useless for me).
> 
> Having said all of that, many of them are very gear focused. It's important to ignore that and see how to apply those concepts based on what you already have.


Any engineers you'd recommend?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 15, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Any engineers you'd recommend?


Alan if you're interested in film stuff. I haven't been a member for a few years so I don't know the recent ones. It all depends on what you're looking for whether it's looking over the shoulder, explaining approach, playing around with specific gear, routing, recording, mastering, etc.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 18, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Alan if you're interested in film stuff. I haven't been a member for a few years so I don't know the recent ones. It all depends on what you're looking for whether it's looking over the shoulder, explaining approach, playing around with specific gear, routing, recording, mastering, etc.


Lol I knew you would reply here.
Anyway I would say no it’s not worth it.

It’s overpriced, the majority of videos go through their console mixing which doesn’t really help us at all, half the time they talk about themselves and their egos, and lastly being a non-us resident I can’t attend any workshops. They did one with timberland and chopped out all their “secret” content that they hyper in the actual trailer!

When they A/B test a plugin so you can hear what they did, they fucking talk over it and their compressor turns it down so you’re left puzzled. The actual production tips that alan gives is all his standard stuff he says on the free YouTube videos, infact all the the free stuff you see on MWTM, that’s the gem from the 1 hour video you just sat through. It’s like watching funny movie trailers, and the funny line you saw in the trailer was the only funny part of the movie.

IN SAYING THAT... the gems you do pick up (like 5 mins out of the many 1000 hours), give off more of a conceptual a ha moment rather than step by step teaching.

I recommend Puremix as it has better mix teaching, but with less shine to it


----------



## blackzeroaudio (May 18, 2021)

For me it has been worth it, for 2 main reasons:

1. The Alan Meyerson videos alone. I come from a background focused more on metal and indie type music so when I started diving into the orchestral world more being able to look over his shoulder was big for me. Learned a lot. 

2. The discounts - I think I've gotten my money worth on discounts alone from Acustica Audio, PSP, Liquid Sonics, and Empircal Labs. 

If you're not interested in watching Alan's videos or trying to acquire more plugins...then probably not worth it.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 18, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Lol I knew you would reply here.
> Anyway I would say no it’s not worth it.
> 
> It’s overpriced, the majority of videos go through their console mixing which doesn’t really help us at all, half the time they talk about themselves and their egos, and lastly being a non-us resident I can’t attend any workshops. They did one with timberland and chopped out all their “secret” content that they hyper in the actual trailer!
> ...


If you want to learn how a compressor works, then yes, Puremix is what you should be watching and it'll be a few years before you're ready for MWTM. MWTM is for when you already know most of the tools and want to work on learning about their process and how they work with clients. The A/B that they do isn't very important. You should be doing the A/B on your own. If you're watching MWTM to try to see how a piece of gear sounds or figuring out what gear these people use then yes, you're wasting your time and money. I could care less if they show what settings they're using on a specific plugin. That's not the point. It's explaining why they chose to do that and what goal they're trying to achieve. Of course some of them do a better job than others. 

Plenty of their workshops (I forget if they call them something else) are online. Seminars are in France. Are the seminars expensive? Yes. Are they worth it? Absolutely. Taking a handful of online Berklee courses would cost more and teach you next to nothing.


----------

